
The Internet would have disrupted Luther? - eevilspock
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/nobody-listened-to-luther-at-first-thats-why-he-succeeded/2017/10/26/53e2fafc-b9a7-11e7-be94-fabb0f1e9ffb_story.html
======
nabla9
Luther would have been at home in the Internet. He would be frequently banned
and would have to use multiple accounts.

The bulk of his writings were private letters that were intended for public
use.

He was personification of what is today seen as negative discussion culture.
He personally attacked his enemies using very colorful vulgari language,
calling them whores or asses and cursing them. He used fart, shit and ass
frequently.

It was his philosophy. He didn't believe that only ideas should fight, he
believe that people should fight and attacks should be personal. It was the
only way to get truth out. It was his suspicion that if things are expressed
with pleasant eloquence, it may be Satan's plot.

"Think what you will, so make in your pants, hang it round your neck, then
make a jelly of it and eat it like a vulgar sows and asses you are!"

\-- Martin Luther, Against Hanswurst, pg. 187 of Luther's Works, Vol

[http://ergofabulous.org/luther/](http://ergofabulous.org/luther/)

